# kellygirl's pictures



## kellygirl (Sep 7, 2003)

My tarantula pictures!

http://community.webshots.com/user/kellynicolewakefield


----------



## spider (Sep 7, 2003)

Cool k-girl.
Later,


----------



## Spyderfangz (Sep 7, 2003)

Way to blurry and to bright as well maybe when you get ba good digital cam


----------



## Tim R. (Sep 7, 2003)

Not bad Kelly,
Gotta do with what ya got, boy how I understand that one 

Gonna be throwing a pair of roseas together myself nextweekend.

Good luck to ya!

Tim


----------



## luther (Sep 8, 2003)

Kelly, thanks for posting them, even if the are blurry.  I found that if I stick a pencil into my left eye they look perfect!


----------



## Telson (Sep 8, 2003)

I feel your pain, Kellygirl...   I'm trying to stop buying stuff long enough to save up for a decent digital myself.  Nice T's even if the clarity of the pics wasn't what you were hoping for. I'm sure that when you get a digital camera you'll be going head to head with the rest of the "high quality" contestants!


----------



## AllenG (Sep 9, 2003)

love the blurry spider porn, reminds me of my childhood days trying to decipher the squiggley line 'bad' channels on TV  Since I mastered that art your pics are perfectly clear


----------



## Tim R. (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks kelly, good to see he got a little before he passed on, sac or no sac


----------



## Spydra (Jan 22, 2004)

I love the pics Kelly!!!!  I hope you get some eggs out of those beauties!   Thanks for sharing.

Renee


----------



## Dark (Jan 22, 2004)

I think the last picture is good. 



From
Eric


----------



## DnKslr (Jan 23, 2004)

My  boehmei looks exactly like yours. How large is yours? I'm pretty sure mine is fairly mature but I was told it was a male and it doesn't look anything like your male. No hooks or long legs.

Nice pics BTW!


----------



## Sharnoot (Jan 25, 2004)

Please forgive an ignorant question.

When breeding T's, what on earth do you do when the eggsac opens?

With 50+ babies there -- do people do this, and actually separate them and get the tinies into test tubes/small enclosures and try to offer the occassional pinhead (or, I should say leg-of-pinhead).

Isn't is mass chaos?  Do you allow the spiderlings to eat one another until they are larger?

It would be fascinating to go through the process of breeding a T and having an egg sac and then salvaging the children, but it seems extremely complicated.

These are great photos, thanks for posting them.
S.


----------



## DnKslr (Jan 25, 2004)

Man, that's hard to tell but I'd say mine looks just like your female bald butt and all. Although I could be wrong. I'll have to wait for it to molt to be sure I guess. 
Also, mine hasn't eated since I got it about a month ago. The bald patch is pinkish (I'm sure it's from being stressed in the pet store) so I'm not sure if it's gonna molt or not


----------



## kellygirl (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sharnoot _
> *Please forgive an ignorant question.
> 
> When breeding T's, what on earth do you do when the eggsac opens?
> ...


Well I'm hoping for a few more than 50!    I'm not planning on letting my spiderlings eat one another any more than I have to.  It doesn't have to be chaos--it just has to be done very carefully.    I'm planning on separating them as soon as they are ready and making them available to you all!   I'll only be keeping a couple for myself.  I'm steering clear of keeping spiderlings.  I'm mostly interested in juveniles and adults now.

Thanks for the compliment.  

-Kelly


----------



## kellygirl (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Diane S _
> *Man, that's hard to tell but I'd say mine looks just like your female bald butt and all. Although I could be wrong. I'll have to wait for it to molt to be sure I guess.
> Also, mine hasn't eated since I got it about a month ago. The bald patch is pinkish (I'm sure it's from being stressed in the pet store) so I'm not sure if it's gonna molt or not *


Yeah, my girl hasn't eaten in at least a month.  Don't worry.  Hey, when your girl molts, post some pics, please!  

-Kelly


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jan 26, 2004)

nice pic i'm hoping to get around 1" b.boehemi soon.


----------



## krystal (Jan 27, 2004)

thanks, kelly, for reminding me of the good ol times we had...

well, like steve-o (defour) says, i have the hottest males!

(again, thanks for the pictures!)


----------



## DnKslr (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice pictures! I've never really seen an adult rosea male before. They have some really long legs! I love that color too


----------



## kellygirl (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Diane S _
> *Nice pictures! I've never really seen an adult rosea male before. They have some really long legs! I love that color too *


Thanks.    Yeah, he is quite leggy!  He has some nice hooks too but he was not cooperating enough for Shaun or I to get a good shot of them.

-Kelly


----------



## kellygirl (Feb 5, 2004)

Just making a link for future reference... this thread is as much for me as it is for you all!    Hope you like my pictures, even though some are still blurry! 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?threadid=21191&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

-Kelly


----------



## da_illest (Feb 5, 2004)

hey kelly all of your t's are so colorfull.. specially that versi and those rosies


----------



## DnKslr (Feb 5, 2004)

Those guys are very impressive! My pet store is getting one of those soon. All they seem to get anymore are the real aggressive kind.


----------



## The_Phantom (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Kelly, I finally saw all your pics (I came thru your sig)!! Theyre beautiful!!  Good luck with the making T babies.


----------



## spider (Feb 5, 2004)

Hope they do good! My males are with some good looking girls!
 
But,let me know how they are coming along.And keep me updated on any changes,please?
I hope to see some action going on there like on the movies i watch..I mean....CRAP! Nevermind!   
But,I can`t beleive I got to see my males on the boards!
YEY!!!!


 And,did I metion they each only took about half an hour to get in their containers? But,thanks for the pics!
You took better pic`s than I can!


----------



## spider (Feb 5, 2004)

They are some QUICK guys! I am gonna miss them.....


----------



## spider (Feb 9, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL  T`S  THERE!


----------



## manville (Feb 10, 2004)

nice tarantulas and i really like your versi and GBB


----------



## spider (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice pix!!!!
PS--Can`t sleep huh?


----------



## DnKslr (Feb 15, 2004)

OMG! Nice pictures! What do you plan to do with the versicolor slings??? If you're needing to find homes, don't forget to give me yell. 
Very nice handling pics too. I know you're careful but I worry about you now. 
Did you say "double chin"? YEAH RIGHT! You wanna see a real double chin, look at my picture! Oh wait, I'm not posting that one. There would only be enough room for 1 chin at a time on the screen.=D


----------



## spider (Feb 15, 2004)

Now I have to go Bother my Dad,until he gets me one!=D


----------



## spider (Feb 15, 2004)

You make the Pix flow like water! 
Beautiful shots too!


----------



## kellygirl (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments!  And keep your fingers crossed..... with all this mating, there are bound to be a few spiderlings in my future!  

Hope you enjoyed the pictures!

-Kelly


----------



## spider (Feb 15, 2004)

WOW!!!
I love how good you are with a camera!!
You are amazing!
I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


 I checked out your link....My male got some!!!!


----------



## Joanie (Feb 15, 2004)

Great pics Kelly--and good luck with all those possible eggsacs!

Nice to see my B. boehmi got his 15 minutes of fame, with his pic up on the board.   

Joanie


----------



## Valael (Feb 15, 2004)

Heh, big difference in pictures.  I started looking at the first ones (I'm such a Watering Hole-whore) and couldn't really tell them apart.  Then I went to the last page and they're many times clearer.  Nice pics.


----------



## rknralf (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for the excellent pics of the A. versicolor mating.  I'm glad to see that my male is getting his big chance!
On the pics, do you use a flash?  I wanted to take pics of my tarantulas mating this weekend, but was afraid the flash would startle them.  
Ralph


----------



## kellygirl (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rknralf _
> *Thanks for the excellent pics of the A. versicolor mating.  I'm glad to see that my male is getting his big chance!
> On the pics, do you use a flash?  I wanted to take pics of my tarantulas mating this weekend, but was afraid the flash would startle them.
> Ralph *



I've never found that camera flash disturbs tarantulas during mating.  Every species I've worked with has had their picture taken during mating with no response whatsoever.  I don't know the mechanics of tarantula eyesight so I don't know whether I've just gotten lucky........

-Kelly


----------



## MrBaronIsBack (Feb 19, 2004)

Kellygirl, I have a question about your breeding techniques. I'm not criticising, I just wanna know if I'm seeing this right. Some of those mating pics are on carpet. Did you let them mate right on your floor? If so, how did you keep them from getting spooked and attempting to escape?


----------



## manville (Feb 19, 2004)

nice pictures good luck with it


----------



## Dafne (Feb 19, 2004)

Great pics, Kelly 

You have got a lot of beautiful T's over there!!!


Good luck for eggsacks in the future!


----------



## kellygirl (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrBaronIsBack _
> *Kellygirl, I have a question about your breeding techniques. I'm not criticising, I just wanna know if I'm seeing this right. Some of those mating pics are on carpet. Did you let them mate right on your floor? If so, how did you keep them from getting spooked and attempting to escape? *


Well, I wasn't sure how they were going to react to each other when first introduced.  So I introduced them to each other OUTSIDE of the cage so that I could break them up if needed.  There was no way I'd be able to separate them in the female's cage--there are just way too many plants in there.  Both couples got along very well upon their first get-together and they are cohabitating--a tank for each couple, of course.  Both couples are mating constantly too.

I've never done this with any other species before and I don't think I'd recommend it to anyone else.  It was kind of an experiment (not scientific) and kind of just me being afraid of losing the males.  I doubt it would ever work with anything other than pinktoe species anyways.  I do, however, let my tarantulas go where they please when they mate.  If they want to come out of the cage and continue their business, I allow it.  Unless a couple is living together, I will leave the cage top off during mating so the male can bolt if he needs to.  If you can see in those ultra-blurry pics of my A. avicularia mating at the beginning of the thread, they were mating all over the place!  In the aquarium, on the floor, on other enclosures, etc.  It was pretty fun to watch!

And as far as the "spooked" issue goes, I didn't have any trouble with that.  When they started mating, it was like they didn't notice anything going on around them.  I had set up a few barriers to keep them near but they were unnecessary with both couples.  One couple mated for SEVERAL minutes in the same place and the female practically ended up on her back--she was totally submissive.  Again, I doubt this would work with most species and I'm not recommending this to be the best way to mate.  I wouldn't try it with terrestrials, burrowers, or most arboreals.  But it worked with these 2 couples.

-Kelly


----------



## kellygirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Update:

2 H. lividum mature males munched, but both got lots of hook-up time with females (Sorry Cody!  They did their best while they were alive... but they were so teensy, it was bound to happen)

1 T. blondi couple living happily together--mating regularly

2 A. versicolor couples living happily together (different setup per couple)--both mating regularly

1 P. rufilata couple introduced today, living together until noticeable aggression, if any

1 G. rosea getting very fat, gravid?!?

1 G. pulchra also getting very fat, gravid?!?

Still no molt from my B. boehmei female!  Grrr!!
Still no sac from my A. avicularia female!  Double Grr!!

-Kelly


----------



## Dafne (Mar 20, 2004)

Beautiful pics, Kelly! 

E. cyanognathus is just gorgeous. 
And I love this fuzzy A. purpurea...



Good luck with all breedings!


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 21, 2004)

looks like the e cyan. is glowing evern your blurry pics were good thanks for shareing them with us!


Josh


----------



## KZoo (Apr 5, 2004)

*Hi, Kelly, here is my P. irminia, Tigger!*

She is an awesome spid - easily my most beautiful, and I have quite a few beauties!! She always gets the gasps from people because of her dramatic coloring.


----------



## spider (Apr 5, 2004)

Love the GREAT pictures,kelly!
And I just added the P.Irminia to my wish list


----------



## spider (Apr 7, 2004)

*Drools with Jealousy*


----------



## Texas Blonde (Apr 8, 2004)

Kelly, those are some nice Ts.  I especially like the male purp.    Give me a call sometime, Im going to be in Tx this weekend.  You interested in any WC Aphonos from my ranch?


----------



## Vayu Son (Apr 14, 2004)

*><<*

nice pic. Using a bathtub?

-V


----------



## Fenris (Apr 14, 2004)

Couple of questions Kelly:

What kind of Digi-cam are you using?

And how much are you going to sell the A. versicolor's and A. avicularia's when they are ready?


----------



## sansoucie (Apr 14, 2004)

She really does take some nice ones doesn't she? I am interested in what cam also.


----------



## kellygirl (Apr 14, 2004)

@Vayu -- Nope, just a piece of paper.  

@Fenris & sansoucie -- It's Olympus D-560... I got it for Christmas so I have no idea how much it costs.  The Macro leaves something to be desires but it serves its purpose for now.    I have to take a lot of pictures to come up with good ones--unfortunately, I have a really hard time controlling the flash and end up with bright white, washed out pictures.  

Thanks for the compliments!!

-Kelly


----------



## kellygirl (Apr 14, 2004)

Fenris said:
			
		

> And how much are you going to sell the A. versicolor's and A. avicularia's when they are ready?



Unfortunately, my female A. avicularia passed away a couple weeks ago.  I have no idea why.  I just noticed that she wasn't out and about at night like usual but didn't think anything of it until the 3rd night.  I checked her cage and found her dead.  

As for the versicolors... it depends on what I work without with the people who own the mature males so I can't say for sure.  It also depends on how many I get, if any.  Cross your fingers!

-Kelly


----------



## Jmmarich (Apr 19, 2004)

That bluefang is amazing.  Pretty docile one?

--Josh


----------



## kellygirl (Apr 19, 2004)

Jmmarich said:
			
		

> That bluefang is amazing.  Pretty docile one?
> 
> --Josh


Not really, it was hard to get it to sit still!  It is a seriously fast little bug!!

-Kelly


----------



## Tanguito (Apr 29, 2004)

kellygirl said:
			
		

> I had two exciting molts last night!  My B. boehmei male and C. cyanopubescens male.  They are not mature yet but I suspect both will mature on the next molt or soon thereafter.  Enjoy the pics!!
> 
> -Kelly
> 
> ...


Help that T!!! He's on fire!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manville (May 27, 2004)

nice new editions. great pictures


----------



## Paladin (May 27, 2004)

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Next, my big female irminia's new boyfriend.  He just arrived this week and I'm watching for his first sperm web.  I'll be sure to post pics of their first date!



i recognize that guy! lol anyway good luck with him...lets see if he can pull it off


----------



## Mojo Jojo (May 28, 2004)

Your Mega is absolutely beautiful.  Is it a hair flicker?

Those bumps on the klassi though are REALLY wierd.  I've never seen that before on a spider.  They remind me of tumors.

Jon


----------



## Paladin (May 28, 2004)

i dont think he knows what to do...maybe a bit of cold feet? we'll see. as long as he doesnt get himself munched everything will be alright.


----------



## littlefoot (Jun 10, 2004)

Wow, those are amazing pictures! Your mature male A. versicolor is gorgeous, such great colors on him! *drool*


----------



## FryLock (Jun 16, 2004)

that last pic looked like a classic close call to me


----------



## Ker (Jun 16, 2004)

Gorgeous pics !! I am beginning to wonder if the legless thing is the new trend in Cobalts.. my poor girl is missing TWO


----------



## DnKslr (Jul 1, 2004)

Nice hair clip you have there. Where can I get one of those?


----------



## RichardDegville (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm sorry but in my opinion your Avicularia azuraklaasi TESMOINGT, 1996 just looks like a plain Avicularia avicularia in the photos granted a nice spider but I didn't notice any orange hairs on tarsus they are clearly pink in the photographs  in Marc Tesmoingts original description orange tarsus and thicker orange hairs on on the third and fourth pairs of legs is the defining characteristic separating azuraklaasi  from its subjective synonyms ( mind you he did describe from 2 exuviums that in my opinion could have faded)
This is one genera that needs a close look at as most of us hobbyist just don't know what we are keeping/labelling any more with the pet trade the way it is.
still fantastic photos!!!


----------



## word (Jul 1, 2004)

great pics!  do you do anything to calm your t's down before you handle them?  i'm quite sure mine would flick hairs at me the whole while!


----------



## Pterinochilus (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi!

How do you handle your Haplopelma's ? , My Sub-Adult H.Albostriatum is a bit unpredictable , sometimes when i only touch her tank she allready rears-up but when i bought her and placed here in her new home she was calm and even non-defensive 

Greets
Tom.


----------



## Gene (Jul 7, 2004)

Sweet!

Thanks for sharing the pics. I have got to find a camera with good macros so that I can start sharing nice pics too. Mostly my digicam is just good enough to make the T look small. I have some slings that I want to take pics of too and they are so tiny I need macros.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jul 7, 2004)

RichardDegville said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but in my opinion your Avicularia azuraklaasi TESMOINGT, 1996 just looks like a plain Avicularia avicularia   in Marc Tesmoingts original description orange tarsus and thicker orange hairs on on the third and fourth pairs of legs is the defining characteristic separating azuraklaasi


And *that's* the problem when people like Testmoingt try to describe a species. I haven't read the paper, but if that's what he believes are the defining characters for the species then it shouldn't even *be* a species in its own right. Colour is just not stable enough to prove a new species. And if someone ever gets around to an _Avicularia_ revision, this species should be synonymised. Sorry guys, but it could well be just another A.avic, _A.azuraklaasi_ shouldn't even exist, a taxonomist would never had described it based on those characters alone.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Gene (Jul 7, 2004)

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Maybe they are only "sub-species" of Avicularia avicularia but there are distinct differences.  Not everyone has to appreciate them, but I do.   -Kelly


Me too. I couldn't care less what they are called as long as I know what to look for when purchasing. Avics are one of my all time favs regardless.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jul 7, 2004)

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Not everyone has to appreciate them, but I do.
> 
> -Kelly


Hi Kelly,
I agree. What you have may indeed be slightly different to a 'standard' A.avic, but probably the same species, just found in a different location to what is more commonly known as _A.avicularia_. A single species can vary greatly in colour, take _G.rosea_ as a classic example. There is the standard colour and the red phase. Same species, but they look quite different. In fact, these two colour phases can be found in the one egg sac. 

Either way I agree your spider is beautiful.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Martin H. (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Steve,



			
				Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> In fact, these two colour phases can be found in the one egg sac.


I am curious if these eggsacks in which this has been observed (by whom?) have been eggsacks from CB bred or CB mated specimens or from WC specimens which have been mated in the nature.

all the best,
Martin


----------



## FryLock (Jul 8, 2004)

Kelly there both beautiful avic's anyold way, but Steve A.azuraklaasi must be a real species iv seen at least 3 differnt spiders under that name


----------



## RichardDegville (Jul 8, 2004)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> And *that's* the problem when people like Testmoingt try to describe a species. I haven't read the paper, but if that's what he believes are the defining characters for the species then it shouldn't even *be* a species in its own right. Colour is just not stable enough to prove a new species. And if someone ever gets around to an _Avicularia_ revision, this species should be synonymised. Sorry guys, but it could well be just another A.avic, _A.azuraklaasi_ shouldn't even exist, a taxonomist would never had described it based on those characters alone.
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


I whole heartedly agree with you Steve its a sad shame but some taxa is based 
on differences like a few additional leg spines, slightly variation 
to the genitalia, etc. ... all normal variations found in any given 
species and population ... even individuals from the same eggsac. 
One of the biggest problems with theraphosids (and mygalomorph 
taxonomy) is that their anatomical structures are so primitive and 
variable and require enormous population and range sampling ... not 
one or two specimens ... to determine if you have a new species.  
DNA profiling is more exact but complicated and requires working 
with an additional expert in that field. With some Taxonomists described new species based on exuvia ... needless to say, 
specimens continue to grow and change and moults crumble in museum  thus rendering the 'type' useless (west 2004)
I have said this before look at Eskimos and Europeans take for instance the  skulls they are different does this mean we are a separate sp? I think not geographical and geomorphologic regions where theraphosids are found are indeed very diverse thus leading into slight evolutionary differences but does a slight difference denote a news sp? I would say a synonym yes or maybe a ssp but sp no I have been reading the Avicularia avicularia (Linne 1758) description this morning ( thanks Martin and Brendan for that   ) but in all honesty it has no real meat to it and is utterly useless if I would like to compare with say Avicularia braunshauseni etc etc and I would imagine the Avicularia avicularia 'type' has been lost so back to square one.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jul 9, 2004)

Martin H. said:
			
		

> I am curious if these eggsacks in which this has been observed (by whom?) have been eggsacks from CB bred or CB mated specimens or from WC specimens which have been mated in the nature.


Hi Martin,
Info from Rick West (personal communication). I don't know if the offspring were CB or not.

@ Frylock, I'm not really surprised you've seen at least three different looking spiders under that name. 

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Cooper (Jul 23, 2004)

Awesome, I really need a p. regalis!


----------



## DnKslr (Jul 23, 2004)

Awesome photos Kelly! That's incredible those P. regalis actually live peacefully together. I've heard of some avics being kept that way but I've never seen poecs together.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 23, 2004)

From what I have heard, poecilotheria are even more communal(and I use "communal" lightly) than avicularia.


----------



## Rico (Jul 29, 2004)

Is it just me or do some people just get a little bit too anal when it comes to the proper name of a specific T??? No matter what the exact name is, does that make it any less beautiful. 

If my name was Noah, lets say I was builiding a big azz boat and had to have 2 specimens of every living organism in the entire world in order to repopulate the earth after the flood came and wiped everything  out...well then I might care what was getting on board. As it turns out I'm just some guy who really likes tarantulas and could actually care less about all of that. As long as it catches my eye I'll add it to my collection. Am I alone in this line of thinking??


----------



## kellygirl (Dec 7, 2005)

To help AB save some space, I'm putting all my tarantula photos here:

http://community.webshots.com/user/princessarachne

Enjoy!  

-Kelly


----------

